# About 99% over it!!!



## Wanting_To_Be_Better (Feb 28, 2005)

I went to the bar a few weeks ago and I was the centre of attention! I loved it! I finally felt like me! Everyone was talking to me and making me feel "normal". I wasnt all spooked like I was before. Now I can go and do things on my own (although I do always like company). I am alot more confident then before. I have overcome severe depression and now this!!!
(and I havent been on ANY meds for the past year!!)

I FEEL SO MUCH BETTER!!!! :banana :banana :hb :evil :teeth :boogie :clap


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

that's awesome wtbb, glad to hear it!!! :banana :yay


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

how did u overcome severe depression?


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

thats great :banana


----------



## powerman (Nov 12, 2003)

Congrats, I hope it keeps up for ya kiddo


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

That's great!


----------



## Wanting_To_Be_Better (Feb 28, 2005)

jauggy said:


> how did u overcome severe depression?


At first I was one all types of meds, then the last one I tried was Wellbutrin XL...... lets just say I came WAYYY too close to ending it. I got to the point then where I realized that if i didn't fix this NOW I wouldn't be alive in the next month following. So I went to this Neuro Biofeedback Wellness Centre. At first I thought it was really dumb, messing with your brainwaves to align them correctly, but after about 5 appointments, I was feeling so much better. It also helped with my anxiety.

I would highly suggest this to anyone. It is a little on the pricy side. I paid $120/h. But for the results that I had, I didnt mind paying. And now I feel great.


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

awesome


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

YAY good to hear. Always nice to know that people are getting better :banana :banana :boogie :yay :clap


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

Awesome.


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

Wanting_To_Be_Better said:


> I went to the bar a few weeks ago and I was the centre of attention! I loved it! I finally felt like me! Everyone was talking to me and making me feel "normal". I wasnt all spooked like I was before. Now I can go and do things on my own (although I do always like company). I am alot more confident then before. I have overcome severe depression and now this!!!
> (and I havent been on ANY meds for the past year!!)
> 
> I FEEL SO MUCH BETTER!!!! :banana :banana :hb :evil :teeth :boogie :clap


w0000000tttt!! :yay :tiptoe :drunk :eyes


----------



## rice (Sep 5, 2005)

What exactly do they do at the neuro- feedback wellness centre and what city is it in?


----------

